# Parking Placard



## cruizes (Oct 9, 2011)

I will be living in Portugal next month. In the USA I was issued a permanent parking placard due to a disability. Will I be allowed to use my placard while I’m in Portugal? Is there anything that I need to know about the do’s and don’t or parking benefits while I am there?


----------



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

cruizes said:


> I will be living in Portugal next month. In the USA I was issued a permanent parking placard due to a disability. Will I be allowed to use my placard while I’m in Portugal? Is there anything that I need to know about the do’s and don’t or parking benefits while I am there?


Forgive me if I miss-understand your question but why would you think a disabled parking permit issued in the US of A would have any validity in Portugal ?


----------



## cruizes (Oct 9, 2011)

Strontium said:


> Forgive me if I miss-understand your question but why would you think a disabled parking permit issued in the US of A would have any validity in Portugal ?


A disabled placard is worldwide. Have used it in several countries but never Portugal.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

cruizes said:


> A disabled placard is worldwide. Have used it in several countries but never Portugal.


Nope. Frequently, the only disabled parking card acceptable is one issued in the country in which you wish to use it. Sometimes you can get away with a "foreign" one, especially in tourist areas, but that isn't always the case.


----------



## cruizes (Oct 9, 2011)

Found two interesting websites

Can I use my DISABILITY PARKING CARD in other countries?: NEED TO KNOW FACTS: Society for Accessible Travel and Hospitality

http://www.dttas.ie/roads/english/ecmt-licence-european-conference-ministers


----------



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

OK, I understand now, you are asking about the Blue Badge Scheme. My dad was using his UK issued one in Europe and here's the restrictions.


https://www.gov.uk/government/uploa...ent_data/file/3256/using-blue-badge-in-eu.pdf

If your badge is a different style it may be better to get an EU one which were free if you qualify for one as it may reduce the risk of foreign language related parking hassle.


----------

